# VOTED BEST JOKE IN IRELAND and maybe in the world!



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

John O'Reilly hoisted his beer and said, "Here's to spending the rest of me Life, between the legs of me wife !"

That won him the top prize at the pub for the best toast of the night !

He went home and told his wife, Mary, "I won the prize for the Best toast of The night."

She said, "Aye, did ye now. And what was your toast?" 
John said, "Here's to spending the rest of me life, sitting in church beside me wife."

"Oh, that is very nice indeed, John !" Mary said.

The next day, Mary ran into one of John 's drinking buddies on the street Corner. The man chuckled leeringly and said, " John won the prize the other night at The pub with a toast about you, Mary."

She said, "Aye, he told me, and I was a bit surprised myself. You know, he's only been in there twice in the last four years. "Once I had to pull him by the ears to make him come, and the other time he fell asleep".


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Was ok, but if that's the best wouldn't like to hear a bad one :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## jango-fett (Dec 19, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## geordie12 (Jan 31, 2014)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

